# Dino Cazares Interview + LACS Pictures !!!



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

Fear Factory played 2 concerts in Poland last week. I had the opportunity to attend both concerts, first one in Warsaw (August 9) and the next day in my hometown - Cracow (Aug 10). 2 amazing days, FF at it's best!

Before the Cracow concert I talked a bit with Dino and there was the long awaited interview 

Here is the interview:
Part 1

Part2

Dino approved 

Here are the pictures:



















Once again I would like to Thank Rick  DDD  and of course Dino Cazares 


Oh... and more pictures to come 


















Headstocks


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 17, 2010)

thx for doing the interview!!!!


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 17, 2010)

OMFG!! Check out the deep cut at the neck of the purple guitar


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Aug 17, 2010)

Maple neck RGD? WIN!!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

JunkMan13013 said:


> Maple neck RGD? WIN!!



I think Dino was talking about the fretboard


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I think Dino was talking about the fretboard


 
Yeah thats what i ment, thats cool, more maple on 7 strings is needed


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting Sebastian!

That magenta/purpleish RGD is stunning and I'm glad you finally settled the Dino scale debate as 25.5 with such light strings is quite a surprise.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 17, 2010)

weren't his guitars 27" long?


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1 (Aug 17, 2010)

dinos beast


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 17, 2010)

F'n awesome!
Good job man.

Interesting how his Vetta has the Treble and Presence maxed out.


----------



## powergroover (Aug 17, 2010)

dude, whats with the crazy lettering/watermark 
great interview, very informative


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I'm glad you finally settled the Dino scale debate as 25.5 with such light strings is quite a surprise.



Well he has a lot of guitars, so I bet he has also 27" 7 strings 



powergroover said:


> dude, whats with the crazy lettering/watermark



You would be surprised what people do with pictures. If the pics were "normal" someone could take the pics and then "sell" the guitar - It happened to forum members before...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 17, 2010)

great job seb.well done


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 17, 2010)

skinnay strings!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 17, 2010)

nice, now we have his vetta settings! 

do you know if he uses a boost model in the vetta? do you know what cab model he uses?

i´m not really gonna use it, but it´s always interesting to see what the big guys use


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> do you know if he uses a boost model in the vetta? do you know what cab model he uses?





Actually in the interview he said he uses Mesa Boogie cabs, but that day he didn't really have any cabs on stage.. I believe there was one Marshall as a stage monitor ?


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 17, 2010)

Damn, Tito has some nice guitars


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll watch the interview tonight after work. Some sweet LACS action there.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 17, 2010)

Didn't know he has a dean guitar. 
When he teams up with dean, then we get a Dino Signature guitar earlier. maybe dozens of those


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome interview man, you asked some good questions and the pics of the LACS are great. 



Jinogalpa said:


> Didn't know he has a dean guitar.
> When he teams up with dean, then we get a Dino Signature guitar earlier. maybe dozens of those


 
That would be such a bittersweet day for me. On one gand, I fucking love Dino, and the other, I hate Dean guitars.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 17, 2010)

actually, if you'll look, it isn't really an RGD.... doesn't have the same forearm cut to it. it looks more like some kind of RGA/RGD hybrid. sweet, either way! (other than my opinion that 12th fret name/plaque inlays are faaaaail....)


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah RGA 

*MORE PICTURES POST #1*


----------



## misingonestring (Aug 17, 2010)

is that red/purple one drop tuned cause that 7th saddle looks pretty far back.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 17, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> is that red/purple one drop tuned cause that 7th saddle looks pretty far back.



The "silver" and "red/purple" are tuned to A


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool interview, Sebastian!

25.5" scale? Really? I thought that his 7s were all 27" aside from his old UVs.



MF_Kitten said:


> do you know if he uses a boost model in the vetta? do you know what cab model he uses?



Judging by the picture, it looks like he's not using a boost on that patch. There is an EQ being used, though. I'd guess hes using a Mesa cab sim.


----------



## CFB (Aug 17, 2010)

I didn't know people from Ibanez checked this site. Cool to hear.
And great job on the interview


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

HAI IBANEZ LOL GIVE ME CUSTOMS.


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it just me, or are those some really bland customs? Just my opinion though.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 17, 2010)

^ I agree. They look terrible.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the colour on that 8 string myself.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 17, 2010)

I think most of his guitars are the tits. So I always thought a 7 string Dino influenced guitar would be hot. Otoh, maybe Ibanez just really doesn't sell enough 7's or they want bigger artists like Korn.

Seems like he always remembers to give props to 7string.org


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 18, 2010)

CFB said:


> I didn't know people from Ibanez checked this site. Cool to hear.
> And great job on the interview



Thanks 

2 New Headstock pictures in the first post


----------



## preboha (Aug 18, 2010)

there is no boost on the vetta preset on the photo

just a noisegate and then an EQ


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

Bobo said:


> I think most of his guitars are the tits. So I always thought a 7 string Dino influenced guitar would be hot. Otoh, maybe Ibanez just really doesn't sell enough 7's or they want bigger artists like Korn.
> 
> Seems like he always remembers to give props to 7string.org


 
I would've thought someone who has been endorsed by them for 14 years, has released several well selling albums, has 3 bands and tours with the likes of Metallica, would be enough to get a signature model. Let alone their respect across forums like this, and the demand for a sig. I think Ibanez are being silly but hey.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah , I agree with Vampiregenocide. kinda makes you go "hmmmm" when COW has multiple sigs over at Jackson.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, as much as we here would like to see one, it's still a really niche market in the bigger picture. As far as I can tell, their best selling 7 is currently the 7321. I really don't even see much talk about the new UVs. I'd love to see one, but I can understand why they might be hesitant to put the effort into a really high end 7 with specs that probably wouldn't appeal to nearly as many people as what they have already. How are the Dean RC models selling? If they're selling well, and if Ibanez sees that they're selling well, maybe that could be a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I would've thought someone who has been endorsed by them for 14 years, has released several well selling albums, has 3 bands and tours with the likes of Metallica, would be enough to get a signature model. Let alone their respect across forums like this, and the demand for a sig. I think Ibanez are being silly but hey.



Correct me if I'm wrong Dinophiles, but in the past he's been offered the opportunity to have a signature model, but has continually opted to have full LACS access instead. Why give a signature guitar to someone who is just going to be using customs? There are a few artists (typically those who play 7s or 8s) that this can apply too. If Ibanez puts out a sig, it may have to be slightly altered to appeal to a larger market, and some artists just rather play customs that are 100% what they want.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 18, 2010)

Ha! I knew it! He DOES quad track everything! I've had so many fuckin arguments with people who thought it was just dual tracked. You can just tell, quad tracking has its own sound. I guess people were sceptical because of the stuff he plays, but he really is that tight.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 18, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> Yeah , I agree with Vampiregenocide. kinda makes you go "hmmmm" when COW has multiple sigs over at Jackson.



To be fair COW probably got quick access to a sig because he'd been using custom/non custom Fender basses for most of his career up until he switched to guitar and Fender own Jackson so I imagine he had contacts within the company willing to help him out.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Dinophiles, but in the past he's been offered the opportunity to have a signature model, but has continually opted to have full LACS access instead. *Why give a signature guitar to someone who is just going to be using customs?* There are a few artists (typically those who play 7s or 8s) that this can apply too. If Ibanez puts out a sig, it may have to be slightly altered to appeal to a larger market, and some artists just rather play customs that are 100% what they want.



The majority of Ibanez sig players use models that are nothing like the models on sale to the public and are often in different colours pickup layouts etc for example Munky always uses his customs and never an Apex1/2 and I've seen Mick Thomson use many variations on the RG and even a custom S series model but not the MTM1.

It's not just Ibanez artists that do this as imo the biggest culprit is Stef Carpenter as he has many awesome and unique finishes on all his sigs but the ones available to the public are in the dullest colour choice ever it's a minor issue to some but if I buy a sig I want it to be as close to the artists as possible.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicely done, Sebastian.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank You...

Ibanez should definitely make a Dino Cazares signature 7 string. The Jacksons were popular - not because of Christian - but because of how simple they were. Simple yet great quality.

I bet Ibanez would make a great Dino signature 7  It would really sell great if they would think, and give people what they want...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 18, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> Munky always uses his customs and never an Apex1/2 and I've seen Mick Thomson use many variations on the RG and even a custom S series model but not the MTM1.



He has a Lo Pro, but it's still a Apex 1









He used a different color variation of the Apex 2 on the IMV DVD and on a Guitar World "How To Play" segment (with EMGs).

This one ?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Dinophiles, but in the past he's been offered the opportunity to have a signature model, but has continually opted to have full LACS access instead. Why give a signature guitar to someone who is just going to be using customs? There are a few artists (typically those who play 7s or 8s) that this can apply too. If Ibanez puts out a sig, it may have to be slightly altered to appeal to a larger market, and some artists just rather play customs that are 100% what they want.


 
People have said that, I've never heard any evidence of Dino saying he'd turn down a signature model. he can always use LACS in the studio, and he'd still need a LACS 8 string for live stuff, so he wouldn't be limiting himself. And besides, recently he's been using simpler guitars that in Divine Heresy (Where he used a bunch of RG8s, xiphos models etc). They could be the base for a good sig.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> recently he's been using simpler guitars that in Divine Heresy (Where he used a bunch of RG8s, xiphos models etc). They could be the base for a good sig.



Recently ? Dino uses a "1 pickup RG, (Ibanez Floyd) + Reversed headstock" for a long time now  and that's a great base for a signature 7  
I don't really care if it would have 1 or 2 pickups.

And since Dino said that Ibanez reads this site  Let's keep the "Dino siganture" talk in the proper thread ? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/88378-want-a-dino-cazares-signature-ibanez-15.html


----------



## ibanez254 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice interview and pics Sebastian, did Dino happen to see your KxK?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2010)

ibanez254 said:


> Nice interview and pics Sebastian, did Dino happen to see your KxK?



Thank You, and no - I only had a camera (not even my camera ) with me...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Recently ? Dino uses a "1 pickup RG, (Ibanez Floyd) + Reversed headstock" for a long time now  and that's a great base for a signature 7
> I don't really care if it would have 1 or 2 pickups.


 
Yeah but with Divine Heresy as I said he went a bit more adventurous, but yeah we'll keep it on topic.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah but with Divine Heresy as I said he went a bit more adventurous, but yeah we'll keep it on topic.



You're right... and to be honest -sorry for my earlier post.. every place is good to discuss the Dino Signature guitar


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cheers for the Share Seb! ... but 25.5in A standard with the A string as 0.52 is just insane ....


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 20, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> Cheers for the Share Seb! ... but 25.5in A standard with the A string as 0.52 is just insane ....



What Can I say... I swear I saw some packs of D'Addario 0.54's lying around


----------



## Wound (Aug 20, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> 25.5" scale? Really? I thought that his 7s were all 27" aside from his old UVs.



Yea, so did I...weird. He must have changed it. I spoke to him a while back, during a Digimortal promo thing in Melbourne, Australia. He said all this 7's were baritone, but I don't think he was quite sure about the scale lenght, but thought it was 27". He uses really thin strings too...must be fairly floppy on a 25,5"

Great interview! Thanx for sharing


----------



## McKay (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd imagine thing behind him not getting a signature is that he really helped develop a lot of the tropes of the modern 7 string, so his signature features are actually really common among general market 7 strings. I don't think his model would be much more than we already have available. It's not like Meshuggah where they're just coming from a totally different angle of playing.

Cool interview. I really hope he can be at peace with the Archetype period though, I really love that album and would love to see some of the songs played live.

Hey Dino! Rewrite them so you have some input into them. Change the lyrics. I don't care, just reincorporate them into Fear Factory!!


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> What Can I say... I swear I saw some packs of D'Addario 0.54's lying around



Ahahahaha that might work .... the Apex2 is in A Standard with 0.54 for A ...


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Dinophiles, but in the past he's been offered the opportunity to have a signature model, but has continually opted to have full LACS access instead. Why give a signature guitar to someone who is just going to be using customs? There are a few artists (typically those who play 7s or 8s) that this can apply too. If Ibanez puts out a sig, it may have to be slightly altered to appeal to a larger market, and some artists just rather play customs that are 100% what they want.



Also, using their sigs would mean they are going from top of the line US made customs to Factory made imports.


----------



## preboha (Aug 20, 2010)

McKay said:


> I'd imagine thing behind him not getting a signature is that he really helped develop a lot of the tropes of the modern 7 string, so his signature features are actually really common among general market 7 strings. I don't think his model would be much more than we already have available. It's not like Meshuggah where they're just coming from a totally different angle of playing.
> 
> Cool interview. I really hope he can be at peace with the Archetype period though, I really love that album and would love to see some of the songs played live.
> 
> Hey Dino! Rewrite them so you have some input into them. Change the lyrics. I don't care, just reincorporate them into Fear Factory!!



ibanez could finally make an edge-fx7 bridge for dino's signature and a reversed headstock ... i would definetelly buy two of them  common ibanez


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 20, 2010)

Really busy at work so can't comment too much other than to say thanks for an awesome post! Loving your work!!!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot for setting up this interview man!

But next time you should try hooking up a mic to the interviewee because the audio was a bit flakey and digitalized... 

But yeah, this was awesome. I kinda suspected this before, but it's really cool to see that Ibanez and possibly other guitar companies check this site. Maybe they will figure out that we had enough of BLACK GUTIARS already!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 20, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Thanks a lot for setting up this interview man!
> 
> But next time you should try hooking up a mic to the interviewee because the audio was a bit flakey and digitalized...
> 
> But yeah, this was awesome. I kinda suspected this before, but it's really cool to see that Ibanez and possibly other guitar companies check this site. Maybe they will figure out that we had enough of BLACK GUTIARS already!



Thanks man... audio.. audio was recorded with a cheap digital camera... which wasn't even mine ... video was recorded with a "better" digital camera... which wasn't even mine  
So it's all about the content 

Black guitars... If the Dino sig would be black I would still want it


----------



## demonlord78 (Aug 20, 2010)

CFB said:


> I didn't know people from Ibanez checked this site. Cool to hear.
> And great job on the interview



Now, if only ESP would do the same. It would be nice if they hashed out some new 7's that catered to the wants and needs of SS.orgers.


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 21, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Black guitars... If the Dino sig would be black I would still want it


 
So would I. Signature models are always quite expensive though, I would have to work alot of overtime to afford it, I'm sure. It's awesome that you got the chance to do this interview!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 21, 2010)

Meinrad said:


> So would I. Signature models are always quite expensive though, I would have to work alot of overtime to afford it, I'm sure. It's awesome that you got the chance to do this interview!



Always expensive ? I don't really see big differences in price  still I bet it would be a guitar worth every price 


Rick Rules


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

Meinrad said:


> So would I. Signature models are always quite expensive though, I would have to work alot of overtime to afford it, I'm sure. It's awesome that you got the chance to do this interview!


 
The Apex 2 isn't that expensive.


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 22, 2010)

Well... maybe not _always _so expensive, but most often... or perhaps I just need to find better distributors. I agree with Sebastian though, even if it's quite expensive it would be worth the money.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope you guys can forgive me on this rant here, BUT how can you be a professional musician, release groundbreaking/genre redefining/innovative albums, tour the world, sell hundreds of thousands of albums worldwide, and devote your entire musical career to one instrument and NOT know the fucking anatomy of said instrument?! 

I am a huge Dino fan!! Huge!! But c'mon it's fucking really aggravating that he calls a fretboard a neck and doesn't even know the scale of his own custom guitars!!! Are you fucking kidding me. I know for a fact that his ESP sixes had maple necks with ebony or rosewood fingerboards, and after playing guitar for over 20 years he still has no fucking clue?!! Insane!!


----------



## Gitte (Aug 22, 2010)

great stuff  thanks


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2010)

Gitte said:


> great stuff  thanks



Thanks man  Good to see people like the interview


----------



## Huntor (Aug 23, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> I hope you guys can forgive me on this rant here, BUT how can you be a professional musician, release groundbreaking/genre redefining/innovative albums, tour the world, sell hundreds of thousands of albums worldwide, and devote your entire musical career to one instrument and NOT know the fucking anatomy of said instrument?!
> 
> I am a huge Dino fan!! Huge!! But c'mon it's fucking really aggravating that he calls a fretboard a neck and doesn't even know the scale of his own custom guitars!!! Are you fucking kidding me. I know for a fact that his ESP sixes had maple necks with ebony or rosewood fingerboards, and after playing guitar for over 20 years he still has no fucking clue?!! Insane!!



I would dare say: "professional musician, release groundbreaking/genre redefining/innovative albums, tour the world" takes main thrust over "anatomy of said instrument".

The fretboard/neck and not knowing the scale maybe a little odd, but also consider jet lag, doing 2 different bands a night and owning many guitars over a 20yr period.

Anyways, Dino rocks


----------



## AxeGuru (Aug 23, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks man... audio.. audio was recorded with a cheap digital camera... which wasn't even mine ...



Ah, so thats why you sounded like a member of Slipknot 




Sebastian said:


> When you were not in FF, did You get any offers to join other bands?



- Limp Bizkit (Sorry Dino! I'm only quoting what you* said in the past)


----------



## AxeGuru (Aug 23, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> I hope you guys can forgive me on this rant here, BUT how can you be a professional musician, release groundbreaking/genre redefining/innovative albums, tour the world, sell hundreds of thousands of albums worldwide, and devote your entire musical career to one instrument and NOT know the fucking anatomy of said instrument?!
> 
> I am a huge Dino fan!! Huge!! But c'mon it's fucking really aggravating that he calls a fretboard a neck and doesn't even know the scale of his own custom guitars!!! Are you fucking kidding me. I know for a fact that his ESP sixes had maple necks with ebony or rosewood fingerboards, and after playing guitar for over 20 years he still has no fucking clue?!! Insane!!



+1

Also, if he says his 7's are 25.5, why was he complaining that the strings on the ESP sixes were too floppy when the guitar was essentially the same as his 7's configuration minus an extra high string, not to mention that the six was in B compared to albums post Soul/Deman


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 23, 2010)

AxeGuru said:


> +1
> 
> Also, if he says his 7's are 25.5, why was he complaining that the strings on the ESP sixes were too floppy when the guitar was essentially the same as his 7's configuration minus an extra high string, not to mention that the six was in B compared to albums post Soul/Deman



THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2010)

I bet Dino was talking about the 7's he had with him that day - the ones on page 1 ?

He has a lot of guitars, so i bet he has both 25.5" and 27" scale 7 strings


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he does use some 27" seven strings sometimes, of course he might have just got mixed up with his facts. He's probably owned so many guitars, gone over so many different spents with the LACS that sometimes you just get muddled up. Hell Tosin said his RG2228 had a 28.5" so we all make mistakes.

As for calling a fretboard a neck, hardly a big deal ha ha. You can guess what he was talking about.

He's a very hard working guy, and he's only human bless him.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2010)

Found on blabber... 
Another really coll interview 

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Guitarist Answers Fan-Submitted Questions


----------



## powergroover (Aug 28, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Found on blabber...
> Another really coll interview
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Guitarist Answers Fan-Submitted Questions



thanks for the share :shred:


----------



## mastic harry (Oct 6, 2010)

this intie is fucking great!!!!!!!!!!!!  

about cabs: saw 2 marshall 1960B on stage (i guess 1960BV with V30s but dont know). it seems that cabs are not miced, just for stagesound. 

cheeeeeeers!


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome Seb! Well done.

Thanks heaps for this.


----------



## IDLE (Oct 6, 2010)

I can't believe he can quad track that kind of playing, I tried that once and it sounded like mush. I wish I was that tight. <-no matter the context, that just doesn't sound right.

Oh yeah, Ibanez give Dino a sig already! I think we had a pretty big thread about that already.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 6, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Oh yeah, Ibanez give Dino a sig already! I think we had a pretty big thread about that already.



The absolute LAST thing we need is an all black 7 string with a single EMG. Get a COW.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 7, 2010)

can anyone tell me what line 6 amp model he's using in those pics? I cant read the amp name in the displayscreen on those pics. My vetta is at my practise room and I'm keen to try those settings out next practise for shits n giggles ^_^


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 7, 2010)

The display says it's the Insane model.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 13, 2010)

FYI I set my vetta to that exact pic last night at practice and it sounded like utter balls, haha. No idea what kind of E.Q he is using (the EQ button is on and there are quite a lot of EQ settings on the vetta) 

sticking to my settings for now, hehe.

*edit* bear in mind I had no idea what the E.Q settings are within the E.Q section that is highlighted/on in the picture. Plus No idea if that Vetta pictured is D.I'd with the cab sims selected. 

It sounded 'workable' with the overall High E.Q knobs to the right pushed to 100%, but the E.Q section is definitely the secret.


----------



## Scarpie (Oct 14, 2010)

I have nothing to complain about my settings/patches, but for shits n giggles i tried the exact settings of the picture as well. And have to agree, it did sound like shit. The eq can't fix the problem, I seriously don't doubt he has stomp models that he shut off and saved the patch without them for the picture. He has always been shady about his gear disclosure.


----------



## aleXander (Oct 14, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Oh yeah, Ibanez give Dino a sig already! I think we had a pretty big thread about that already.


 

Dino's not goin' to get a sig dude.
He says over and over again he'd rather have free reign over the LACS than get one guitar.


----------

